# Are you sure you're ready to move in together?



## TheEngagedCanadian (Mar 9, 2015)

Love is in the air. You and your significant other spend winter evenings bundled up on the couch, your friends all get along and every day is a new adventure. You're together so often that you might as well take the next step and move in with one another…but wait just one minute. Have you considered all the implications of cohabitation? Living together can take a relationship to the next level, though there are important things to take into consideration before making that leap, as follows:

Financial Implications

Now that you're splitting your domestic costs, both of you can enjoy extra savings. Nevertheless, you should set certain ground rules beforehand, as money can become divisive. For instance, will you equally pay for the rent/mortgage? Who will handle the bills or paying for groceries? While it may not sound romantic, deciding on who is covering what ahead of time will save misunderstandings down the road.

Who Owns What?

You're madly in love; your relationship is unlike any other; and it's on entirely unshakeable ground. It makes total sense that your books, records, and other possessions should come together as one, forever and always. However, in the very unlikely event that the two of you should one day part ways, separating your possessions can be exceedingly challenging and painful. Give some thought to recording what's yours at the outset, just in case.

Protect Yourself

Romance comes in many forms. It's in the little things, like inside jokes, spontaneous outings, and surprise presents, as well as in the big things, like moving in together. And when you do the latter, you can take it one step further and update your insurance policy.

“If you add someone to your homeowner's policy, removing him or her can be very difficult. In fact, you may need to resort to halting payments to have the policy cancelled so you can remove them,” says James Hall, an insurance expert with Western Financial Group. “Instead, either add the person as what's called an 'additional insured' or have them get their own tenant package.”

The same should be applied to updating your car insurance if you plan to share a vehicle. Whatever you decide, start by talking to your broker.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

If you're lucky like we were, you didn' have anything to inventory and nothing to insure either. The bed was a 4" foamy on 4x8 plywood. We never looked back 
Thanks for not including the link to your sales page (or maybe the mod removed it?)


----------



## Fraser19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh god, please tell me more and provide me with your contact information so that I can buy everything you sell.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

but where oh where would I find such a knowledgeable broker to answer all these burning questions I have? could it be that first time poster er marketer er broker could be the source I'd been looking for? I sure hope so because my african prince fortune is burning a hole in my pockets and Mr Smith the lawyer responsible for it needs an answer from me quickly.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

crazyjackcsa said:


> View attachment 3913


 .. Lol!


----------

